# Combining two strains in one session?



## Shavang (May 22, 2022)

Who else likes to combine? 

I like taking Ghost Train and Runtz Muffin. I grind them up together and vape them together. It gives a different flavor and effect!

I also wonder if the above would be anything like Rare Danknesses GTH Runtz? I like putting different strains together for fun. 

Who else does this and what strains do you combine?


----------



## Green_Alchemist (May 26, 2022)

It’s fun mixing and matching grinds, so far my favourite is “cement shoes” and “cannatonic” felt like I was sinking into my mattress, super heavy body high


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 26, 2022)

I take all the small popcorn & leave it in the tray for a day or two after dry trimming & grind it all together. Makes for a nice hearty smoke session when there’s plenty of meat on the bone.


----------



## NanoGadget (May 26, 2022)

just rolled a joint last night with 4 strains in it. I really enjoy the effects I get from multiple varietals.


----------



## RIS (Jun 23, 2022)

The only time I'm not mixing strains is when I'm down to only one strain


----------



## 420PyRoSV2 (Jul 7, 2022)

I combine. With colour! 

Mmmmhmm


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Jul 12, 2022)

Yeah I love to combine strains too in the vaporizer you can feel the different effects and synergy of the different cannabinoid and terpene profiles!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 13, 2022)

Not in the same bowl, joint or blunt usually, but I will smoke a bowl of one then a joint of another or vice versa. I prefer how they taste individually the combined effects can be nice though.


----------



## singlecoiled (Oct 9, 2022)

Interesting post...

let' take a strain like Girl Scout Cookies, which is OG Kush and Durban Poison. I can't help but wonder if mixing a bowl of Durban Poison and OG kush is different than smoking the Hybrid GSC. It seems mixing the real things would bring out the true effect more, but who knows?


----------



## Greengrouch (Oct 23, 2022)

I’m smoking a joint of blackstrap mixed with espiritu sanctum right now. It’s pretty tasty.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 23, 2022)

singlecoiled said:


> Interesting post...
> 
> let' take a strain like Girl Scout Cookies, which is OG Kush and Durban Poison. I can't help but wonder if mixing a bowl of Durban Poison and OG kush is different than smoking the Hybrid GSC. It seems mixing the real things would bring out the true effect more, but who knows?


I just saw this and thought, I'd just drop everything else and smoke the Durban! But back to the topic, I just figured that every home grower is mixing their strains to get the best effects. I just ground three strains up together this morning.


----------



## singlecoiled (Oct 23, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I just saw this and thought, I'd just drop everything else and smoke the Durban! But back to the topic, I just figured that every home grower is mixing their strains to get the best effects. I just ground three strains up together this morning.


I just grew 2.5 ounces of Durban Poison (my third grow) and it's very tasty. It's got a very strong lime flavor that is delicous. I've been waiting to sample my tops, maybe its time to see how they turned out. (I sample the small popcorn while waiting for the good buds to cure)... I'm almost 3 months into cure, maybe its time? Not bad for a little Spiderfarmer SF-1000 at around 100 watts (one plant--these pics are mid flower)


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm a purist. I like the ability to rotate with a full lineup- it's like flower is brand new..like the very first time..every time


----------

